# Tritium sights



## Hudson69 (May 6, 2011)

What is the average lifespan of these sights.  I just picked up a Glock 22 and the sights were "dead."


----------



## Archangel M (May 6, 2011)

10 years on the average I believe.


----------



## jks9199 (May 7, 2011)

Trijicon says theirs will last 12 years, I assume from date of manufacture.  Cheaper/lower quality may last less time...  and abuse may could probably shorten that life span if it somehow compromised the glass cylinder that holds the gas.  They're around $100 or so, maybe less if you can shop or get an inside deal.


----------



## Hudson69 (May 10, 2011)

Okay, they are not "dead" but mostly dead.  I put the gun away in the safe and in the almost total lack of light I could see some green.  I think HiViz is what I will be going with next.


----------



## Grenadier (May 16, 2011)

The half-life of tritium is about 12.3 years.  Even after one half life, though, a set of night sights should still have plenty of glow left.  

I had a set of Meprolite sights on one of my Glocks, and after 13 years, they were still bright enough to use at night time.  

In general, I've had great luck with Trijicon and Meprolite.  I'm equally confident in either.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 18, 2011)

Hudson69 said:


> Okay, they are not "dead" but mostly dead...



"Mostly dead is slightly alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do."


----------



## Kemposhot (May 19, 2011)

I've never heard of sites like this lasting longer than 10 years.


----------

